# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Ηλεκτρονικά Εξαρτήματα >  >  Πωλουνται διαφορα χρησιμα.

## d.antonis

P9140028.jpgP9140029.jpgP9140030.jpgP9140031.jpgP9140033.jpgP9140036.jpg

Οτι λεει ο τιτλος.

-Ενισχυτης-πλατη απο logitech 5500 (εχει καει regulator που τροφοδοτει το controller) ,ενας μερακλης μπορει να το κανει 6καναλο τελικο ,φορα 7 tda7294 (τα 2 ειναι γεφυρα). Τιμη 50 ευρω.

-Ενα κουτι ,μαλλον απο κατι σαν isdn ,δεν ξερω, για κατασκευες ,με δικο του smps μικρο. Πολυ ομορφο κουτακι. τιμη 20 ευρω.

-SMPS απο τηλεορασεις ,στις φωτο ειναι 2 ,αλλα υπαρχουν κι αλλα 2 ,προερχονται απο SONY ,SAMSUNG ,PHILIPS και F&U νομιζω. Λειτουργουν ολα ,οι τηλεορασεις ειχαν αλλες βλαβες. Ολα μαζι 50 ευρω.

Τα μεταφορικα ειναι εξτρα ,ευχαριστω....

----------

